# ubuntu 11.04 not booting from live usb in HP Laptop



## psaikia (May 4, 2011)

Hi!

could someone help me.

ubuntu 11.04 is not booting from live usb.

my laptop is Hp pavilion dv6 2159tx.

bios -- insyde  F.1C  a.      
bios id -- 3659

bios recognize usb drive as  *USB Floppy drive*

It shows the error

*"SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al"*

But it boots easily on lenevo laptop where the bios recognize as usd hdd .

I think it due to the bios because in hp it detects as usb floppy drive .

Please help me....

Thanks .
Prandeep


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 4, 2011)

That's not a error, That's the copyright information.

It seems that nothing goes after displaying this message. Is that so??


----------



## psaikia (May 4, 2011)

yes,

only cursor is blinking.
Please help


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 4, 2011)

Why don't you try Live CD and see if it actually works...??


----------



## psaikia (May 4, 2011)

yes , live cd works fine.., i tried once, its totally working

but dont want to burn cd,

is there any solution to this.

why  it doesnt boot in my system...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 4, 2011)

Sorry....I've no idea about that. Wait for some other members to come and help you out.

Your USB seems to be fine, as it atleast boots from it, but no idea why it doesn't go beyond that.


----------



## hellknight (May 5, 2011)

If the live CD is working then it's not the error of ACPI.. Try making live USB again.. do it with UNETBOOTIN..


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 5, 2011)

Try installing with UNETBOOTIN.


----------



## nims11 (May 5, 2011)

u used Universal USB installer?


----------



## psaikia (May 9, 2011)

I have used all ..i.e.  UNETBOOTIN  and Universal USB installer..
But it didnt work at all.

no version of ubuntu installs in my laptop thru live usb..
but its ok with live cd


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 9, 2011)

^^Same here. I tried both the softwares. 11.04 doesn't work with Live USB. I also tried mounting the ISO and used Ubuntu's own USB Creator, that too didn't worked.


----------



## psaikia (May 10, 2011)

i hve hp laptop n it doesnt work on it...

but in my friend's lenevo laptop , it worked fine...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2011)

Do you see a Prompt? Try typing "live" in the prompt and press enter.


----------



## sygeek (May 10, 2011)

@psaikia: Which software did you use to create a Live USB? If you used unetbootin, did you get a screen showing install options with "Unetbootin" in the title?
I have the same problem, in my old PC I get that option and after I click Install "X Linux", I never get past that screen just a cursor blinking. It happens in all respective Linux Distro's Live USB. 
Though you should try updating your BIOS to make sure if it works after the update.

If nothing else works try using *PLoP Boot Manager*. It works without any problem, whether you want to install the OS or try it. Download plpgenbtldr-0.8.zip and follow the instructions in the .zip file.

[YOUTUBE]N51B0gi-g0U[/YOUTUBE]

_*Note*: You will need to remove boot.ini's "read-only" attribute_


----------



## psaikia (May 16, 2011)

@ sygeek   is there no other way .. the method is too complex..
but my laptop supports usb boot..
how can i update the bios..
coz i have updated to the newest available version from hp site..


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

Download the latest version of your laptop's BIOS from here. If it still doesn't work, consider trying my method above, It is not as complex as it looks. If you have any problem while setting up PLoP Boot Manager, you can ask me.

I've already installed Ubuntu 11.04 (currently using custom built Ubuntu Server Edition though) using Live USB and the method mentioned above in my Old Desktop.


----------



## Rahim (May 16, 2011)

I use Unetboot for USB install and it worked all the time. I even booted from it to install PCLOS or Ubuntu.


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

^Depends on the hardware. Booting with USB-HDD probably won't work in old hardwares.


----------



## nims11 (May 16, 2011)

there are cases when a bootable usb created using any of these softwares run on one PC but not on other. today i tried to make ARCH LINUX bootable USB using universal USB installer, unetbootin, yumi and then LinuxLive USB creator one after another as it failed to boot everytym.
then through LINUX, i used the *dd* command to copy the iso to USB and make it bootable.
NOTE: this method is quite dangerous if you make any mistakes
If you have any LINUX liveCD or a LINUX installed in any other machine, boot from it and from terminal, type the following
_dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdx_
image.iso is the path of the iso of ubuntu 11.04, /dev/sdx is your usb. to know what x is, plug in the usb and view it through gparted(usually preinstalled in distros). note that you only have to write sdx and not sdx1 or any other number instead of one. before executing that command, make sure that the usb is unmounted, do this by typing _sudo umount /dev/sdb1_
the above method is recommended if you are somewhat familiar with LINUX as something bad can happen(if you replace x in sdx with some wrong letter).


----------



## psaikia (May 16, 2011)

@ sygeek. I have already installed the latest version from hp site..and the link u posted has the same bios version which i m using.   I m little frustated coz my hp laptop is 6 months old ...n why it doesnt support usb boot.

it recognises as usb floopy disk. and not usb hdd.

and why it stops at the linux copyright  message and doesnt go further.

moreover is there any way to modify the bios..

and it recognises the usb ,, but it stops @ the copyright message.

why it cannot goes further , i cant understand..


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

It just doesn't support booting from USB-HDD properly. You can't do anything about it. Try the method mentioned above.


----------



## nims11 (May 17, 2011)

psaikia said:


> @ sygeek. I have already installed the latest version from hp site..and the link u posted has the same bios version which i m using.   I m little frustated coz my hp laptop is 6 months old ...n why it doesnt support usb boot.
> 
> it recognises as usb floopy disk. and not usb hdd.
> 
> ...


i remember there is a setting on my BIOS where i can change the USB type as floppy, fixed, removable and automatic. if you have this setting, change it to automatic.


----------



## sygeek (May 17, 2011)

@psaikia: I tried using YUMI to create liveUSB with ubuntu and it successfully booted through the BIOS. You might wanna try it too. 

_BTW, how much time did you wait for the BIOS to continue into booting to USB-HDD?_

_[Wtf?! PLoP's stopped working now]_


----------



## psaikia (May 17, 2011)

@ sygeek.  Yumi also failed in my laptop.

no!!  my laptop recognises my usb as *usb floppy* and _not as usb hdd_.

i think my bios is only the concern .

is there any option in bios to change my usb as usb hdd


----------



## Adware (Sep 5, 2011)

i had the same problem like this one. my laptop is toshiba satellite S2450-101 with no USB boot support.
boot only on:
HDD
FDD(USB Floppy legacy!?)
Network boot (some sort)
CD-ROM

I  Plop boot manager to boot tru USB. i tried many distro but no hope.after examining syslinux of those bootable distros (using live usb), i tried to delete the 
"PROMPT #" script-line inside the syslinux and boot it again. it worked. 

why is that? any explaination?


----------

